# cheapest psu and gpu  avalible to run gta 4 at mid graphics



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

hi i want to buy the cheapest  gpu and a psu to run gta 4 at mid graphics 
plz help make it as cheap as u can i just wanna run gta 4 at mid graphics say 1280*1024



my pc config is
intel i3 540
gigabyte h55m d2h
corsair 2 gb ram
500 gb
windows xp sp3


----------



## shayem (Jun 4, 2011)

what's your budget ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2011)

Get FSP Saga II 350 @ 1.5k and Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.2k


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

is 5670 faster than 4770?


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Probably not. 4770 was closer to 4850 in performance which is somewhat bested by 5750. But newer games might took advantage of the newer architecture.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

HD5670<HD4770<HD4850. but the last one is AMD's electric stove. HD4770 was the best VFM card but now its gone.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

my budget is very low abt 3-4k
ans will 9500gt do the job
and is there any other gpu lower than 9500gt so as to just run gta4
i already have igp of 1gb with my current config

im having gsm inspire power supply of 500watt 
i got it from cost to cost in delhi for abt RS 900
will this be sufficient to run the folowing gpuy or i hv to buy a new one

saphire 5450 1GB DDR3 XFX.....Rs 2400
zotac 9500 gt 1gb ...................Rs 2600
NVIDEA 9300GE /512MB...........Rs 1900
ATI 4350 1GB (SAPHRE)...........Rs 2000


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

HD4670 or maybe HD5570 (you need to get it from SMC) both usually cost below 4k.

yes for these lowend cards it is sufficient.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 4, 2011)

thnx bro but will u tell me yhat my local smps will work for ati 4350


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 5, 2011)

avoid 4350. I am using 4670 (Rs. 3200) to run gta4 at medium settings.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ yep, if anyubody is serious abou gaming then he should avoid 4350/8400/9500 ddr2 cards at all costs.

It's better to get Sapphire HD 5570 1GB GDDR3 @  3.7k and a local PSU should handle a HD5570 very well - it's power consumption is lower than HD4670 AFAIK


----------

